# RIO DE JANEIRO | Subway



## renanfsouza (Feb 28, 2007)

http://tgvbr.forumvila.com/tgvbr-about90.html

All pics taken by myself.

When you click a thumbnail, a whole thread full of pics of that station will appear.

I posted some of these stations pics on the brazilian forum. I didn't post'em all because of the flood.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

From many English & Portuguese websites, I knew that Rio de Janeiro is now planning four more subway lines (reminding the 2016 Summer Olympics).

Line 1 & Line 2 is already running.
Line 3 will run from Carioca to Guaxindiba. 
Line 4 will run from General Osório to Jardim Oceânico.
Line 5 will run from I.do Governador to Santos Dumont.
Line 6 will run from Galeão International Airport with Barra de Tijuca.

*Can anybody post here a published or self-drawn map of the future network with names of all stations, how it will look after all six lines?
*
I’m waiting for reply eagerly.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Link is broken.


----------



## Tiago Costa (May 17, 2006)

This is the new link:

http://www.tgvbr.protrem.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=102


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Beside the subway, Rio de Janeiro also has a tramway system. After 98% of route closing, 3 routes are still remaining. The tram is now mostly traveled by tourists than daily passengers. Recently, I found a very good link - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Santa_Teresa_Historic_Tramway

Also please try to answer my questions written on 2nd post. Waiting for reply.


----------



## Pedrop.rio (Jun 17, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> From many English & Portuguese websites, I knew that Rio de Janeiro is now planning four more subway lines (reminding the 2016 Summer Olympics).
> 
> Line 1 & Line 2 is already running.
> Line 3 will run from Carioca to Guaxindiba.
> ...



You can check this map, that includes the original plans for the Metro and BRT System:

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1692/48307148.jpg

However, it's very unlikely that all these lines are going to be built. 

Line 4 will no longer have a connection in Botafogo, and the plans to build a Ring in Line 1 also seems to have been abandone. That will heavily overcrowd Line 1. Up to 2016, the idea is to built from General Osorio straight up to Jardim Oceanico. Techinically speaking, Line 1 and Line 4 would be a single, giant line.

Line 3 works were supposed to begin last year, only on the other side of Guanabara Bay. The underwater passage is an urgent need, but won't happen soon.

Line 6 is likely to be replaced by an BRT, according to the Olympic BID Plans. It may be extend up to the Intl Airport.

And finally, Line 5 seems to have very low popularity (it only links the two airports, basically). However, some studies are happening now, and a Maglev (projected by RJ Federal University) may be used in this route. It would be a nice way to test their new technology, and would be part of the Harbour Revitalization.


----------



## Pedrop.rio (Jun 17, 2007)

Also check out this map, which have a poorer quality, but also includes the names of the stations and the Urban Rail network.

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/191/central.gif


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

pedrop.rio said:


> Also check out this map, which have a poorer quality, but also includes the names of the stations and the Urban Rail network.


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

hopefully everything will get built, with the olympics and everything, Rio should have a bigger metro.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Metro logo

A few visual clues of Rio's metro trains and stations (from mb's Rio gallery):


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

New Ipanema metro access


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Vinicius said:


> *Fotos*​
> *Roling stock*
> 
> Mafersa
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

I read that Line 4 is now under construction. Is there a chance that one of the routes for Line 6 will also start soon? That seems to be the next most important project for the network.


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Should all six lines of the Rio de Janeiro Metro be completed before 2016 or will there be more lines/extensions coming after then?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Line 4 construction










Scheme


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Jim856796 said:


> Should all six lines of the Rio de Janeiro Metro be completed before 2016 or will there be more lines/extensions coming after then?


No one knows, only line 4 is under construction, the future of Rio's metro is obscure.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cidade Nova station, line 2, under construction


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Supervia trains


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm from Kolkata. Kolkata metro has much similarities with Rio de Janeiro metro in terms of track gauge & third rail, also with same track gauge with suburban train.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Traffic problem is so worse here. How can they will solve it before the coming World Cup football? Many metro lines are urgently needed. They have destroyed tram almost, but not replaced by metro.

Please try to answer these - 
1)	What is the target year of opening line 3, 4, 5 & 6?
2)	Left side, right side or both side, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Rio de Janeiro subway network?
3)	Elevated, ground level or underground, - which type of stations are in most numbers in Rio de Janeiro subway network?
4)	Which are the highest and deepest stations of Rio de Janeiro metro?
5)	Which is the busiest metro station?
6)	Which stations have interchange facility with suburban rail network?
7)	Which stations have interchange facility with tram network?
7)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?


----------



## geaquinto (Oct 20, 2010)

That's nice to see a foreigner really interested in carioca metro. 
I hope the traffic problem doesn't approach the level of some cities, like São Paulo, or even Calcutta. But in the rush hour there are lots of ways just blocked with cars and buses.
I think it's the perfect time to regulate the system projects. There are too many buses in the city, it's really a shame.

Check out my blog on my signature, i'm trying to get lots of people to improve Rio metro. In the project there are 290 stations in 11 lines, but you can consider that there is a minor system that should be urgently constructed.
It's in portuguese, but i think it's quite understandable if you translate it.
Or learn brazilian portuguese, it's a beautiful language! :nuts:



Ashis Mitra said:


> Traffic problem is so worse here. How can they will solve it before the coming World Cup football? Many metro lines are urgently needed. They have destroyed tram almost, but not replaced by metro.
> 
> Please try to answer these -
> 1)	What is the target year of opening line 3, 4, 5 & 6?
> ...


1) There's neither target year nor any planning for the expansion. I really think the government should order some biddings to organize this mess. In this way when the budget comes, everything would be already ready.

2) In Rio there is no pattern for the stations, even the design is really random. I'm a line 1 user and most of them have only right side platforms.
Some important stations have a central platform to get in and lateral platforms to get off, like Carioca and Saens Peña stations.
But i think it's really random, Cinelândia and Central stations for intance have only a central platform.

3) Line 1 is totally underground and Line 2 de facto (Cidade Nova and beyond) is mostly elevated or ground level.

4) I really don't know. Sorry. I think most are in the same level (Line 1 underground and Line 2 over the ground)

5) I think it's Central, Uruguaiana and Carioca stations. Botafogo station is also really busy.

6) Central, São Cristóvão, Triagem, Pavuna stations. The interchange is not free though.
Maria da Graça and Del Castilho neighborhoods have suburban rail (Supervia) stations too. But there's no interchange facility.

Even though there are São Francisco Xavier stations in both systems (metro and Supervia), they are really far apart in distinct neighborhoods (Tijuca and São Francisco Xavier).
The SFX station in Tijuca is because of an important avenue, but it's in the corner with another important street called Heitor Beltrão, that should be the name. But you know, carioca metro is a MESS!

7) There's no tramway in Rio! haha. There's only the Santa Teresa tram. Well, I'm not a Santa Teresa resident, but i think it goes just to the Downtown without any interchange.

8*) If you mean the conservation depot, there's one between Central and Cidade Nova stations. Supervia depot is near of it.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

New viaduct for Supervia trains


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

New trains for the Supervia system from China:





> *First EMU manufactured for Rio de Janeiro launched in Jilin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful trains. And much cleaner than the older ones.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Which routes these new trains will do?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ those are for the Supervia subirban network.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Picture of new trains for the Rio Metro, made in China


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cidade Nova station


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Catete station, line 1


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Supervia pictures from January 2011 by Tiago Costa


Pedro II Central station


































































































































































400 series






















































Bonsucesso Station. Integration with the Complexo do Alemão Aerial Tramway. Below still under construction, now it is operational.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Picture from the local Globo newspaper from 2010


----------



## geaquinto (Oct 20, 2010)

^^ nice pics mopc


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Uruguai station (line 1) construction update 





































by Marcos Villela


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Old Supervia train being towed to Sao Paulo for renovation


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cardeal Arcoverde station, line 1


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cidade Nova station


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Line 3 will extend into Niteroi, and the route of Line 6 has not yet been finalised?


----------



## Pablo Itt (Nov 13, 2008)

These maps can show us a brief historical evolution of the project in Rio

Map 1951

http://www.ruascariocas.net/rc-gotas.html



















Map 1968 from Guanabara State










Map 1968.










Map 1973










Map 1975 ampliado










Map 1983 JB ampliado










Map 1983.










Map/Photo 1984










http://metrodorio.blogspot.com/

Map CBTU










Map with the project of a "ring" from Metrô Rio










Map Director Plan










Map Central Logística










Mapa da antiga Rio Trilhos










Map Actual Project line 01 A.










You can see more here

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521496


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 São Conrado station update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - fresh pictures of abandoned line 2 platforms at line 1 Carioca station
> 
> Carioca station was supposed to be the final station of Line 2, but money ran out in the 80s and line 2 was restricted to Estacio station. The underground Estacio-Carioca section was never completed, but now there are renewed plans for this section, which actually had some 150 meters excavated East of Carioca station in 1988 but the tunneling machine was eventually shut down, dismantelled and sent to dig Fortaleza's metro.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro (General) *- official multi-modal city transporty map released


----------



## stripolias (Oct 6, 2015)

*Cores - metrô do Rio*

Por que o mapa oficial intermodal não segue as cores já utilizadas na comunicação de cada meio (Como o verde e o laranja para o metrô, e as cores dos trens da SuperVia)? Alguém sabe de alguma explicação lógica para isso?

Isso ajuda tanto para a localização de pessoas de fora, principalmente estrangeiros que têm dificuldade com o nosso idioma.


----------



## nomnolence (Oct 19, 2007)

LSE Cities has put together transport infrastructure maps of Rio as part of the Urban Age project. Any suggestions on improvements/corrections? 

https://urbanage.lsecities.net/data/infrastructure-of-mobility-rio-de-janeiro


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...o-de-janeiro-to-extend-metro.html?channel=536
> 
> *Rio de Janeiro to extend metro*
> Wednesday, December 02, 2015
> ...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Line 2 of the Rio de Janeiro Metro to be designed to accommodate eight-car trains? I didn't know that. Last I heard, Sao Paulo's CPTM lines accommodated eight-car trains, and Rio's SuperVia lines accommodate eight-car trains. I am guessing that the Line 1 trains will stay at six cars, because its station boxes probably aren't long enough for eight-car trains, though it's hard to tell because _all_ of Line 1's stations are underground.


----------



## geaquinto (Oct 20, 2010)

Line 2 already accomodates 8-car trains from Pavuna to Estácio.


----------



## austrian (Nov 15, 2006)

How long are those trains? I mean six-cars and eight-cars?


----------



## geaquinto (Oct 20, 2010)

They are six car long. Unfortunately, the chinese new trains are not able to arrange in different dispositions (such as 8-car or odd number trains) like the old Mafersa trains do.

In 2010, the Mafersa trains operated with six cars on Line 2 and five cars on Line 1.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Women use the women-only subway at the Central Station in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, in this April 26 file photo.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/15772398/...brazil-city-ready-introduce-women-only-buses/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 update. The line seems to be on track to open before the Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - AP video on Line 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro *- Line 4 may only open for Olympic Games public during the games, and on limited hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 new stations update - 3 months to the Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 completion approaches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 maiden voyage will be made on first day of Olympic Games, after Games the new line will be shut down for further installation of systems and tests and only in November 2016 will it open for the general public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Line 4 has opened*





by user TVOCULTA


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Woow greeeeat


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Line 4: 



Rio atrato said:


> Concluídas as obras na Estação Jardim Oceânico by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Concluídas as obras na Estação Jardim Oceânico by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr
> ...





Rio atrato said:


> Plataformas de embarque e desembarque by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Iluminação cênica ponte estaiada by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Line 4 train 360-degree video:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Is there any reason Gávea branch will not be abandoned? What is in Gávea anyway?


----------



## zoomout (Oct 28, 2015)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is there any reason Gávea branch will not be abandoned? What is in Gávea anyway?


In the Gávea, neighborhood, there's a lot of people living and a big college campus. I study in that campus and the subway would help a lot. So I hope it's not abandoned.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is there any reason Gávea branch will not be abandoned? What is in Gávea anyway?


Gavea Branch is part of the later full line 4 - this will be extended to the center at Carioca area - instead of Botafogo, because line 1 will not able to cover the additional traffic. But in view to the current crisis - the construction start is open, but haves a high priority as well as a extension of line 4 in Barra, together with the tunnel under the Guanabara bay


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

more pics of Rio's new metro Line 4. Photo taken on Aug 1, 2016.



















http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2016-08/03/content_26324200_6.htm


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro *- Line 4 pics by forumer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

by user *Zoomin. TV France*


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*After Olympics, Rio Is Altered if Not Reborn*

RIO DE JANEIRO — There have been cost overruns and complaints about spending billions on a mega-event when teachers have gone unpaid. Critics say upscale areas have been favored at the expense of slum dwellers. A pledge to clean up Rio de Janeiro’s polluted bay went unfulfilled, while the promise of law and order now feels like a cruel taunt in the face of rising crime[...]

*Bom dia: Rio’s new subway line (and its mixed legacy) — DeCock *

RIO DE JANEIRO

Leading up to the Olympics, my biggest concern, however misguided as it turned out, wasn't the crime or Zika or the water but the fact that the promised subway line from Copacabana to near Olympic Park might not be finished when it ran out of money. So why was that a big deal[...]


----------



## Dan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

Is there a reason why the new Line 4 isn't just operated or regarded as an extension of Line 1? 

Do the tracks not actually meet the tracks for Line 1 at Ipanema or is it merely a difference in service pattern?

Also, will the potential tunnel under Guanabara Bay go to Nitaroi and Icarai?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 during the Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Rio atrato said:


> Plataformas de embarque e desembarque by Metrô Linha 4, on Flickr


I've seen lots of curved metro stations, but never before have I seen a metro station with wavy platforms/tracks like that. Don't know the name of that station, though.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 train traversing cablestayed bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

But where is metro line 3?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro* - Line 4 station Gavea likely to fall behind schedule. Originally promised for early 2018, it will more likely open by late 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Brazilian transport thread:



mopc said:


> *Rio de Janeiro Metro (CMSP)* - Line 4 starts operating on Sundays, full-time (from 5am to midnight from Monday to Friday; from 7am to 11pm on weekends)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After long days waiting, line 4 at last opened. Like line 1, it is also fully underground (except a small bridge. It is quite different from other lines because there are only 6 stations, and the average distance between them are more than 2 Kms, which is quite uncommon for a typical metro line. Especially the western part is more remote. I think most Summer Olympic 2016 venues were on line 4, so this is not a residential area it served. 

Wherever I see the metro system in this city, it looks much similar with my city Kolkata, although Rio de Janeiro has already three routes, and Kolkata has just one. Especially the third rail system applies in both cities. It currently has 3 lines. Line *1*, *2*, & *4*— is completely underground. I personally like line 2 much because it is almost entirely elevated, and we can have a birds eye view of Rio de Janeiro from this line. It was originally a light rail line, but later it was converted to metro line. It was an unique conversion because no any metro line in South America was converted in such way. 

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.


1) It is clear that unofficially line 4 is an extension of line 1 towards west. So why they have not continued it as line 1? Line 1 ends and line 4 starts both from General Osorio, so they could simply continued that. Beside this, rolling stocks are also same. But still. the connection between line 4 and line 1 at General Osório involves a lengthy walk, a long escalator ride and passage through turnstiles (no ticket required). Why they have differentiate those? 

2) I heard a branch towards Gavea is under construction. When it will be opened for public?

3) Why there is no line 3? Could anyone explain about line 3?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. I’m asking these because I want to compare the Rio De Janeiro Metro with my city’s Kolkata Metro. Although Rio de Janeiro metro stations are much beautiful than Kolkata metro stations. Here I’m writing—

1) I heard The 22 km Line 3 will be privately financed and run from Carioca station on Line 1 to Niteroi and São Gonçalo, including an underwater tunnel under Guanabara Bay. I think it will be most expensive metro route because it will run under water. What does it mean—will under the water level but above the creek bed, or under the creek bed? What will be the stations? Has the construction started? When will it be opened for commercial service? Please write some details and also post a graphical map of the extended route.

2) I saw some stations has both side platform and both platforms are used. Are both platforms used for getting in and getting out? Or one for getting in and another for getting out?

3) Why they have made separate platforms for line 1 and line 4 in General Osorio, when line 1 is looking as an western extension of line 4? Why they have not continued it as line 1? 

4) Is there any system for baggage checking when entering in the station area or platform area?

5) What kind of ticket they uses—RFID token or magnetic paper ticket?

6) Is drinking water available in station area?

7) Are there any display board in platform about next train? If yes, what kind of it—dot matrix or LED?

8) Do they play light music in background at station platform?

9) Do all stations has side platforms? Or they have some island platforms?

10) Is there any special seats for children, ladies, senior citizens and handicapped persons in both platform and inside the metro cars?

11) Is there any entertainment television in platform?

12) Is photography allowed inside station premises?

13) What kind of fare it is used for, single, return and multiple journey tickets?

14) Are the metro cars air-conditioned?


----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)

A very controversial change: Coca Cola bought the naming rights of the Botafogo station, renaming it to Botafogo Coca Cola.









MetrôRio concede nome da estação Botafogo para a Coca-Cola


Mudanças na sinalização sonora e visual têm início nesta sexta (1º) JESSICA MARQUES O MetrôRio, sistema de transporte público sobre trilhos do estado do Rio de Janeiro, concedeu o nome da estação B…




diariodotransporte.com.br


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

A-B said:


> A very controversial change: Coca Cola bought the naming rights of the Botafogo station, renaming it to Botafogo Coca Cola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like that kind of measures, but hey, these are troubled times, so let them bring those coins in exchange of that sponsorship, and let use it investing in the public transit infrastructure.

Hopefully, it will be removed, when better times comes.


----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)

urbanflight said:


> I don't like that kind of measures, but hey, these are troubled times, so let them bring those coins in exchange of that sponsorship, and let use it investing in the public transit infrastructure.
> 
> Hopefully, it will be removed, when better times comes.


AFAIK naming rights sponsorship doesn't make a significant amount of money, probably it doesn't even pay the maintenance of the involved stations. And it's unlikely there will be any new investment in the metro for the next years.

Putting a second name in the station confuses the passengers. Also, it can encourage legislators to try changing names of other stations (there's a lot of law projects trying to force the government to change names of metro stations just to play tribute to someone).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I am interested in the ticketing system of the metro in Rio de Janeiro. After watching many websites, I presume that in Rio de Janeiro, tickets could be bought and validated through ticket machines or counters. But I want to know more. Here are my questions, which I have not asked before. Could anyone please help me?

1) If anyone is an infrequent/irregular commuter, i.e. he/she seldom travels on a metro, then how could he/she buy a single journey ticket?
2) In the case of a smart card, what is the minimum cost, deposit money, minimum keeping balance, and actual money for the journey?
3) What should anyone do at the time of journey end with the single journey ticket which was bought from ticket machines or counters? Will he/she simply throw it at waste paper basket at stops, or re-insert it in machines/turnstiles to deposit for reusing again by authority for other commuters?


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

1. There are two types of tickets available: single journey tickets (unitário) and prepaid (GIRO). There's no daily/weekly/monthly tickets. Both tickets are smartcard based. Users can buy them in automatic machines or in booths for bigger stations / entrances. Single tickets cards are inserted on the turnstile while prepaid are just tapped.

Apart from that, you can also pay your ticket in MetrôRio with contactless cards (Visa and Mastercard).

You can find more information (in english) in MetrôRio website: Meios e Tarifas

2. A single trip (regardless or length or duration) is R$ 5,80. Single journey tickets can be bought by R$ 5,80. Prepaid cards can be bought (without credits) by R$ 4 and be topped up at machines with minimum value of R$ 5. They can also be topped up online (in that case there's no minimum value). Prepaid cards can be returned at booths and then you get back the R$ 4 deposit and whatever credit in it.

3. Single journey tickets are inserted on turnstiles upon entrance. Prepaid cards are validated by tapping on entrance on the turnstile as well. There's no validation at exit turnstiles. As mentioned prepaid cards can be returned to get the deposit and the leftover credit back.

This is all about MetrôRio own's ticket system. The city/state ticket system is also accepted (RioCard), the one that is used in VLT (tram), buses, trains etc. You can use it in all turnstiles and all stations, but the recharge machines are different from MetrôRio's own system and the network is smaller (meaning fewer stations have machines to topup). A tourist arriving from Santos Dumont airport, for instance, could buy a RioCard ticket at Santos Dumont VLT station, topup a high enough value and use it daily on MetrôRio with no issues, instead of buying two different cards.

[]s


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

A-B said:


> A very controversial change: Coca Cola bought the naming rights of the Botafogo station, renaming it to Botafogo Coca Cola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The naming rights contract has finished and thus the station has been renamed from Botafogo/Coca-Cola to just Botafogo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589716022957060097
[]s


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd like to share my videos featuring MetrôRio 

*Showing the cave of Morro São João, a halfway-built-but-never-finished station between Botafogo and Cardeal Arcoverde/Copacabana*





*The (then) newly built Access E of General Osório/Ipanema station, connecting to the neighborhood Lagoa (lit. lagoon)*





*Some "accessibility tests" I did when embarking with a pram on some stations: Flamengo*





*Cinelândia*


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

And Botafogo, going out





And going in





Paying tickets with contactless cards





Taking out public bicycles with GIRO subway card





Testing out CliqueRetire, a company which has the service of receiving mail/parcels and delivering them at automatic machines in subway stations. It is relatively relevant because people living in _favelas_ (slums) usually cannot receive mail / parcels at home


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

*Sound announcements*


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

And finally the main videos, showing the full journey end-to-end, on regular, timelapse and Shorts format with the map:

*Line 1 / 4 Uruguai/Tijuca - Jardim Oceânico/Barra da Tijuca*


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

*Line 4 / 1 Jardim Oceânico/Barra da Tijuca - Uruguai/Tijuca*


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

*Line 2 has two different operations*: on weekends in runs on Line 1 tracks going all the way from Pavuna to Botafogo without needing to change trains; on weekends and holidays (except not on New Years Eve' or Carnival) it goes to Estácio station and you need to change trains to access Line 1.

First the weekend operation:

*Line 2 Pavuna - Estácio*


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

*Line 2 (weekend operation) Estácio - Pavuna*


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

And the weekdays operation:

*Pavuna - Botafogo* (then, Botafogo / Coca-Cola)


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

And finally,

*Line 2 (weekdays operation) Botafogo - Pavuna*















Sorry for the long wall of videos but I just discovered the thread and I'm sure you guys will appreciate the content  As always, I ask for the like on YouTube and subscribing the channel. Thanks!

[]s


----------

